# Windsor Stratford reviews??



## fattybikejones (Apr 14, 2011)

I am ready to pull the trigger on this bike. For $350 it seems too good to be true.
Can anyone shed some light on this particular bike. From the spec it seems solid enough.

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/windsor/stratford.htm

As far as flat vs drop style bar, I like the flat bar / adjustable rise stem. Seems it would be easier on my body as I begin my body transformation from flab to...fab 

Anyway..Just wondering what you more seasoned riders think of this bike..

Thanks.


----------

